# Trouble with Lemans Covertible Top



## krustykenevil (Oct 22, 2006)

The top on my 66 Lemans convertible was stored down for the better part of 10 years (see story in Introduction thread). There is no life in the system at all. A buddy and I tried to bypass the switch hoping to get some juice to the motor that runs the hydrolic pump but nothing. The next step is trying to get to the motor itself I guess. Seems like pulling out the rear seat is the best bet as far as easy access.

I've also heard that storing the top down can dry out the seals and/or the tubing. Our theory was that some sound from the motor would lead us to the seals/tubing and eliminate the possiblity of motor/electrical issues. Obviously, that didn't happen so I'm after the motor next.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

